
All the Talks from 12 Business of Software Conferences - marklittlewood
http://businessofsoftware.org/2016/07/all-talks-from-business-of-software-conferences-in-one-place-saas-software-talks/?utm_source=HNews&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=all-talks-in-one-place-email
======
clarkeching
These videos are outstandingly useful.

